# Wanted: Satin Female CT (or shipping to)



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

im looking for a satin Female in the 3-6week range to join my little rex girls as part of an up and comming breeding program. iv ebeen breeding in the uk for almost 8 ys, and now am trying to re-establish here in the US.

im not too particular on pattern or color but i would like something with a little movment.

Id love a blue, or other "unusual" color, and either varibeck, dal, roan, or hooded.

but ill look at them all.

Looking for a little girl, my rex's are only 4 weeks. im in no rush.
must be local to southwestern ct or be able to provide some kind of shipping/transport.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

If I were you I'd breed for temperament and health before appearance...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

No offense to Rat Forum but this is definitely NOT the site to be asking for breeder rats. You need to join RatsRule (Goosemoose) and there is a huge international membership there chock full of breeders.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat


----------



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

your absolutly right, temperment and health do come first, thats why im looking for someone whos been in the rattery "buisness" for a while, who knows their lines.

just like with pure dog dogs and cats, you breed for health first, tempement second and confirmation is third, all 3 are important!

and with the rarity of silkies id definatly like to work to improve them in all areas.
after all...

i breed for me! a litters not even thought of unless im looking for something specific from that litter, goals...all good breeders have them, and those goals should never be simply "cause my rats sweet"

but i do see where your comming from, im sure you get many people comming to forums like this one thinking they know all they need to and trying to breed willy nilly or choose a specific color while disreguarding the key factor of what there looking for in a pet first...

ive turned down many a potential home for similar, people contacting me asking for a "insert color here* yet make it very clear they dont know the first thing about keeping rats nor do they care they just want a fancy rat because its "cool" i tell them to come back when they can prove to me they have a clue. 


and thanks for the info for the goosemoose one, ill take a look there and see what its like. im a new member here so wasnt sure what realy to expect and feel its always better to put a desire out there for those who may have the answer to see than to sit around and go " well should i?"
ill definatly check them out.


----------

